# gestone bruises etc



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,
Im 6 weeks today   and on 2 x 50 gestone injections daily. I am injecting into upper outer butt!basically at this stage the whole area is bruised and lumpy and im running out of space. Just wondering a) will it stll absorb if injected here (using a numbing cream so can deal with the pain) and b) is there an alternative site that I can inject into!!This is the only prog support that I feel works for me so Im not willing to change to gel etc.


Thanks 
H


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi H,

This is the only licensed injection site for Gestone so no alternatives I'm afraid   Brusing is quite common as is lump formation. May be worth checking your injection technique with clinic nurses just for re-assurance and also to make sure that the needles you are using are long enough to get into the deep muscle (should be minimum 1.5 inches for a deep IM injection, need longer needles depending on amount of subcutaneous fat present) So long as injection technique is correct then you will be getting the full dose and it willbe being absorbed.

Lots of     for you and bean 
Maz x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot Maz ill check it out
H


----------

